# Noch ein paar Fragen zum praktischen Teil ... (NRW)



## swift (26. November 2007)

Hallo, 
da in ein paar Tagen nun auch für mich die Fischerprüfung ansteht, sind mir noch ein paar Fragen eingefallen. Weil ich die Ruten auch zusammenbauen muss und ich noch nie geangelt hab, frag ich lieber noch bevor´s zu spät ist.

Also...

1, Wie fädelt man die Schnur durch die Schwingspitze? Ist da noch ein Ring dran oder geht die da durch die Rute (also durchs Innere der "Röhre" und vorne wieder heraus)? Hab mir das leider nicht am Lehrgang angeguckt.

2, Ich lese überall, dass man bei der Pilkrute sowohl die schwere Stationärrolle als auch die Multi verwenden kann, erfordert das nicht auch 2 verschiedene Ruten? (laut Lehrgang soll ich da die Multi verwenden; die Multi braucht doch obenliegende Ringe oder nicht?)

3. Stahlvorfächer: Was für Wirbel (Größe, Tragkraft) bei der Spinnrute für Barsche/ für Hechte? Dass man 2 braucht, weis ich immerhin. 

4. Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass bei A1 (Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brassen) und A3 (Karpfen) das Schrotblei an der Hauptschnur ein paar cm über der Schlaufenverbindung anbringt? Wieviel Schrotblei sollte man dranmachen?

5. Posen: Darf man auch aus einer Laufpose (mit Öhr) eine feststehende Pose basteln? (Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Schlauchstückchen vorhanden sind.) Oder wie unterscheidet man genau eine Lauf- von einer festehenden Pose rein vom Aussehen her? ;+ 

und die letzte peinliche Frage :

6. Multirolle: Wie muss man die einstellen, um Schnur runterziehen zu können?


So denke, dass war es ersteinmal an Fragen, Danke schonmal an jeden, der mir meine Fragen beantwortet. 

LG s.


----------



## snofla (26. November 2007)

*AW: Noch ein paar Fragen zum praktischen Teil ... (NRW)*

mach mal  H I E R  klick.

dort findest du alles von A1-A10 #h


und du bist sicher das du beim Lehrgang dabei warst |rolleyes


----------



## swift (26. November 2007)

*AW: Noch ein paar Fragen zum praktischen Teil ... (NRW)*

Danke für den Hinweis, die Seite hab ich schon studiert. :q

P.S.: war eben nur ein Wochenendlehrgang.


----------



## Master Hecht (26. November 2007)

*AW: Noch ein paar Fragen zum praktischen Teil ... (NRW)*

Muss man die rute denn zusammen bauen?? Also bei uns war das nicht so, habe ich auch noch nicht gehört das man das irgendwo muss.


----------



## swift (26. November 2007)

*AW: Noch ein paar Fragen zum praktischen Teil ... (NRW)*

Ja, ich muss die auch zusammenbauen.


----------



## snofla (26. November 2007)

*AW: Noch ein paar Fragen zum praktischen Teil ... (NRW)*



swift schrieb:


> Ja, ich muss die auch zusammenbauen.



also bei uns müssen nur die benötigten Klamotten hingelegt und erklärt werden


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. November 2007)

*AW: Noch ein paar Fragen zum praktischen Teil ... (NRW)*



swift schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also...
> 
> 1, Wie fädelt man die Schnur durch die Schwingspitze? Ist da noch ein Ring dran oder geht die da durch die Rute (also durchs Innere der "Röhre" und vorne wieder heraus)? Hab mir das leider nicht am Lehrgang angeguckt.



Es sind normale Ringe vorhanden, Inlinespitzen kann sich keine Behörde leisten :q



swift schrieb:


> 2, Ich lese überall, dass man bei der Pilkrute sowohl die schwere Stationärrolle als auch die Multi verwenden kann, erfordert das nicht auch 2 verschiedene Ruten? (laut Lehrgang soll ich da die Multi verwenden; die Multi braucht doch obenliegende Ringe oder nicht?)



Multi ist richtig, schau was auf der Rute steht, steht da Pilk oder Boat hast die. Es wird kein Vorfach vorgebunden, Hauptschnur, Karabinerwirbel, Pilker.



swift schrieb:


> 3. Stahlvorfächer: Was für Wirbel (Größe, Tragkraft) bei der Spinnrute für Barsche/ für Hechte? Dass man 2 braucht, weis ich immerhin.



Barsch Tragkraft zwischen 5 u 6 kg
Hecht zwischen 9 u 12 kg



swift schrieb:


> 4. Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass bei A1 (Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brassen) und A3 (Karpfen) das Schrotblei an der Hauptschnur ein paar cm über der Schlaufenverbindung anbringt? Wieviel Schrotblei sollte man dranmachen?



Richtig, ein Blei ca 15 cm vorm haken den Rest in ca 10 cm Abstand von der Schlaufe bis zur Pose. Das Gewicht richtet sich nach der Tragkraft der verwendeten Pose, für A1 max 10g Pose für KArpfen so 20-30 g Pose



swift schrieb:


> 5. Posen: Darf man auch aus einer Laufpose (mit Öhr) eine feststehende Pose basteln? (Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Schlauchstückchen vorhanden sind.) Oder wie unterscheidet man genau eine Lauf- von einer festehenden Pose rein vom Aussehen her? ;+



Laufpose hat keine Gummibänder dran, feststehende haben Gummibänder dran, beide Sorten sollten bei der Prüfung vorliegen.



swift schrieb:


> und die letzte peinliche Frage :
> 
> 6. Multirolle: Wie muss man die einstellen, um Schnur runterziehen zu können?....



2 Möglichkeiten:
1ste: Freilaufhebel umlegen und Schnur ziehen, der schwarze Hebel über der Kurbel auf dem Bild:

http://www.trollingshop.de/assets/images/18-450.jpg

2 Möglichkeit: Bremse lösen, ist aber nicht "richtig"


----------



## swift (26. November 2007)

*AW: Noch ein paar Fragen zum praktischen Teil ... (NRW)*

Vielen Dank, Denni_Lo !!! Jetzt kann (hoffentlich) nix mehr schiefgehen. Ansonsten wollen mir momentan auch irgendwie keine Fragen mehr einfallen. *duckandrun* |supergri

|good:   :m:m:m


----------

